# بخصوص الاختراعات



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="0099ff"]السلام عليكم[/glow],,
انا شوفت كتير ناس دخلين هندسة(ميكانيك, اتصالات وتحكم, حاسوب, ميكاترونكس, كهرباء,.....الخ)
بس ما شوفت اي ابداع(اختراع) يفيد الوطن:63:. 
ممكن اعرف ايش سبب هادي المشكلة:86:.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أغسطس 2006)

*الإختراعات !!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, شئ طيب أن نرى مثل هذا الإستفسار الذي قلما إستفسر عنه الأعضاء
وحقيقة فإن الإختراعات شئ غاية في الأهمية, وهنالك من يحبها وهنالك من يتوجه إلى الشركات والمصانع ( وهم كثيرون) ليقوموا بعمل تقليدي, دون تقديم أي شئ جديد, وهنالك يجب أن أوضح أن المصانع الآن أصبحت تسمى مصانع عمالية, أي أنه لا قيمة للمهندس بها.
ولكن كيف سيتم الإختراع بدون منظومة تتبنى ذلك, أو دعني أقول لك بكل وضوح أسباب عدم وجود إختراعات على مستوى عالي في وطننا العربي:
1- بسبب سياسة كبرى, حيث تتحكم الدول المتقدمة بنا وبسياساتنا, مما يجعلنا غير قادرين بمرور الزمن عن توفير إحتياجاتنا من صناعاتنا بل معتمدين كلياً على الإستيراد, وهذا ما يجعلنا تحت رحمتهم.
2- عدم تواجد مراكز البحث والتطوير Reseach and Design , وذلك بسبب نظرة أصحاب المصانع أو الشركات بشكل رأس مالي, حيث أن مراكز البحث والتطوير تأخذ مالاً كثيراً ووقتاً, ولكنها تعود عليك بأضعاف ماتم صرفه, ولكنها العقلية الرأس مالية, بالحصول على المال في أسرع وقت وأقل جهد.
3- عدم إهتمام الكثيرين بمراكز البحث العلمي في الجامعات, بسبب نفس النظرة التي لا تحترم التطوير والبحث, ولكن الكل ينظر إلى المال, فتحولنا ممن يبحثون عن عروبتهم إلى أناس تبحث عن المال, والكل يقول " يلا نفسي ".
أعتقد هذه أهم ثلاثة أسباب تؤدي بالإختراعات والمخترعين إلى الهاوية.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------

